# Malaysian Driftwood for 55



## brynnhilde (May 13, 2006)

I have been looking for a piece of Malaysian Driftwood for my 55 and can't find the right piece. Aquarium Adventure has not turned up anything and I am looking for other options whether internet or around Columbus. Thanks for any info you guys can provide.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

ever considered E-bay? Another choice, if your not completely stuck on malaysian driftwood would be manzanita.com for some manzanita, you could get a pretty good ammount of varying peices, sizes, shapes somewhat taylored to your requests for roughly the same price as a peice from Aquarium Adventure, they really get ya on hardscape and decorations there. 

I can't tell you how many times i've looked through their bins of wood only to be turned away by the price and lack of peices that suit my taste, but I still look every time, who knows why. 

I Hope that helps a little


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

If you can find something that you like as far as the looks of it goes, this might be of some help in making your own safe for the tank:

Driftwood Do's & Don'ts @ petfish.net

But if you're stuck on that particular type of woo, do a Google search and you'll find lots of it. You'll have to decide it it's worth it after shipping costs.

malaysian driftwood - Google Search

and eBay has 5 pieces right now:

eBay - malaysian driftwood, Pet Supplies, Home Garden items on eBay.com

Malaysian driftwood does have the advantage in that it sinks rather than floats, so you don't have to stick it to the bottom somehow.


----------



## brynnhilde (May 13, 2006)

Thanks for the tips. BTW, if I can find anything my wife likes, DEFINITELY worth shipping.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

The prices here looked good to me.

Malaysian Driftwood, 7-10"

I don't see shipping information there, but you may be able to inquire or go through the order process to the point where you find out before you approve the order. I don't like web sites like that but most do things that way. I would prefer to see shipping costs before I spend a few minutes entering my information, only to cancel the order process after finding out that shippings costs were unacceptable.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Instead of looking for that -one- killer piece, look for several pieces that work together. Find smaller branches and roots then placing them strategically in the tank so they look like one piece. That's how the good aquascapers do it (of course there are always exceptions.) It's probably cheaper anyways. Now if you were looking for a stump, that'd be a whole different issue...

I'll second Ryan's suggestion of checking eBay. I've bought several pieces of driftwood off there and have yet to be disappointed.


----------

